# The SleepEasy Solution????



## paniscus (Oct 5, 2003)

I have had The Sleepeasy Solution by Waldberger and Spivack recommended to me. The mom who recommended it is very ap - cosleep/ebf/attached/etc. but something about the description of the book doesn't sit well with me. I haven't read it or even flipped through it yet. Has anyone here read it? Is it a good book? What did you think?


----------



## debe (Jan 30, 2007)

I am sorry I have no experience with this specific program. However, in my experience so far, anytime I come across something to do with infants that is about training or teaching away a physical impulse, I find it is not baby centric.


----------



## debe (Jan 30, 2007)

I forgot: In all advice regarding your baby, TRUST YOUR INSTINCTS!


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Well, looking at the reader comments I'm pretty sure it involves CIO or other icky ideas... it helped on reader nightwean at 5mos, nother says it's similar to Ferber but easier to follow, one said the book doesn't "coddle" infants, and one mama describes just "20 minutes" of crying.

Anyway, I haven't seen the book itself and it probably has some good stuff in it but overall the "I LOVED IT" reviews all seem to be for pretty non-AP reasons!

Hugs mama...hope you find a healthy sleep balance soon!


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

I looked at the table of contents. Some of the ideas are universal (like a good sleep environment, etc.) which may be why your friend recommended it. It's the kind of thing I would probably read for a few tips here and there and discard the non-AP stuff (like w/ Baby Whisperer, there are a few things in there that DS likes).


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

I was reading through a few more of the "reader reviews" on amazon... apparently the book advocates a "controlled cry" and night-weaning for any babe over 15lbs and 5mo. One reader said that it was a great companion book for parents using Baby Wise! I'm sure it has good bits and ideas, but...

I'd probably stick with the NCSS, The Good Nights Book by Dr. Gordon, or the Sear's Sleep book if you're looking for something more "AP". You can find portions of the first two books on the Kellymom breastfeeding site at http://www.kellymom.com/parenting/index.html


----------



## paniscus (Oct 5, 2003)

I agree with you and unfortunately it is making my situation somewhat difficult. My milk has dried up since I am pregnant and my son is have a VERY hard time coming up with something soothing to him in order to go back to sleep. He is no longer comforted by nursing to sleep. He is so frustrated and I am saddened that we are both crying. This is not how sleeptime has been for us.







I am trying to find a solution for this and that is how the book came recommended to me.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

hugs mama....that's where I was not to long ago. I had to nightwean dd1 when she was 18mo since I had no night supply at all, dry nursing at night was insanely painful for me and frustrating for dd, and everyone was miserable.

What we did... DH took over all the night-time parenting. We co-sleep so dd moved from my side of the bed to dh's side. He took over the night routine and we shifted it so I nursed her briefly in the living room armchair before dh took her upstairs for stories/sleep. During the night dh would offer dd water and crackers if she woke. He'd cuddle her, hold her, sing to her, rub her back...basically anything and everything short of nursing. If she couldn't be soothed I'd take her down to the armchair for dry nursing.

During the day we nursed as much as I could stand and she wanted. But we talked a lot about how the "boom booms" need to rest at night and how much fun we'd have when everyone is getting rest too. Sort of combining ideas from the NCSS for toddlers and the Dr Gordon sleep plan. After a month or two of these really gentle nightweaning options I got horribly sick and had to stay in the guest room for a few nights...dh and dd were "on their own" and although dd was pretty annoyed they came to an understanding.







She still nurses during the day now that the babe is here so despite being night weaned we still have a great nursing relationship.

Good luck mama...finding a balance is tough.


----------

